#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Naughty nightlife in Jakarta

## mad_dog

My friend is going to Indonesia this week and is looking forward to a break from his girlfriend and a chance for some RR. Any ideas on where to go for a bit of adult fun in Jakarta?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

https://teakdoor.com/indonesian-and-p...n-jakarta.html

Is there nothing useful in that thread? Probably not looking at the author...

----------


## Austhaied

Blok M is OK, try the food (and locally made beef jerky) at The Sportsman Pub, then head to Top Gun or Oscars for a bit of a laugh with the gals. They are a lot more fun in general than Thai's. Bigger hooters as well. :sexy: 
The Lintas Malawi hotel (in the same area) has a fairly good club in the evenings on the ground floor, and there is a secret worth finding out on the 6th floor..Worth a look.. :Sexylady:

----------

